# Cost cutting on the 2013



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So the other day I noticed my first "cost cut" on the 2013_ (which is technically $4k more than the old model)_

I installed my Unibrace UB on my '13 Sport Plus the other day & noticed something....the undercarriage plates are now a fabric material (like the rear wheel liners) instead of hard plastic :thumbdown::thumbdown:

2013:



2011:


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

I always like to hear the reasoning behind a change like this before judging.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr CC said:


> I always like to hear the reasoning behind a change like this before judging.


Maybe the fiber stuff cuts down on the road noise??? 
Thats my 13 cents


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Wouldn't this be much better for road noise compared to hard plastic?

and didn't the 09-2012 CC's have a bunch of cost cutting methods applied compared to the B6 Passats? No LED tails, no projector headlights standard, etc


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

It's so it's "strokable" like your dash 
What do you think of the unibrace? 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

On my 2012 they also changed the front lower control arms to stamped steel. The used to be aluminim. Are they steel on your 2013?


----------



## HopCzar514 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, that is interesting


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe that's the fix for some of the body creaking !!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> What do you think of the unibrace?


I can tell it stiffened up the chassis :thumbup::thumbup:



CC'ed said:


> On my 2012 they also changed the front lower control arms to stamped steel. The used to be aluminim. Are they steel on your 2013?


Steel.
Were on my '11 as well.

The aluminum ones were on the older VW's I believe....like the B6 Passat or older MK5's.
Every newer VW I've owned ('09 GTI, '10 GTI, '11 CC, '13 CC) had steel lower control arms.



mswlogo said:


> Maybe that's the fix for some of the body creaking !!!


Actually, the Unibrace was my solution for the creaking


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

As for these new plates.....I don't care....just something I noticed.

For the people that drive down dirt roads (wet) or in winter....I just don't see them holding up too well or they'll just be disgusting.
The plastic ones would just hold up better long term, I would think


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I can tell it stiffened up the chassis :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan
My 10 CC has the aluminum control arms. I put the Unibrace on my 10 also, did not help the rear shelf creaking issue.

Have you also considered the Stern rear subframe reinforcement bar? I also put that on my 10.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> Dan
> My 10 CC has the aluminum control arms. I put the Unibrace on my 10 also, did not help the rear shelf creaking issue.
> 
> Have you also considered the Stern rear subframe reinforcement bar? I also put that on my 10.


How did the stern do at stiffening things up?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Can't say for sure how much of a difference the Unibrace or Stern bar made, it is subtle, but more stiffness can't hurt, other than a slightly heavier car and a lighter wallet.

I think the benefit of the Stern bar is long-term structural reliability of the rear subframe, when a large rear swaybar is installed (I have the 27mm B&H solid bar). The stock subframe seems a little flimsy, and may not deal well with the added stress of a large aftermarket swaybar. I think that's why Neuspeed includes some subframe reinforcement brackets (different than the Stern bar) with its larger rear swaybar.


----------



## ameoba (Apr 17, 2003)

That fabric stuff is for noise reduction. So you don't hear the "tink-tink" of small stones and pebbles hitting the car - especially if you are running sticky tires. 

The front wheel wells of my Touareg are made out of it, and it does cut down on noise. Amazingly, the sand, salt and all the winter crap doesn't seem to stick to it either. 

Now, whether it's cheaper than the hard plastic, I dunno. My CC, and my B5.5's all have (or had) hard plastic on the bottom. In my B5.5, I could hear rocks and pebbles coming off the tires all the time (super sticky summer rubber).


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ameoba said:


> That fabric stuff is for noise reduction. So you don't hear the "tink-tink" of small stones and pebbles hitting the car - especially if you are running sticky tires.
> 
> The front wheel wells of my Touareg are made out of it, and it does cut down on noise. Amazingly, the sand, salt and all the winter crap doesn't seem to stick to it either.
> 
> Now, whether it's cheaper than the hard plastic, I dunno. My CC, and my B5.5's all have (or had) hard plastic on the bottom. In my B5.5, I could hear rocks and pebbles coming off the tires all the time (super sticky summer rubber).


My MUD GUARDS eliminate the sounds of the pebbles coming off the tires and hitting the plastic undercarriage covering. 

Apparently they are working, because I am very much in tune to noise, and have never heard these sounds. I installed mud guards when my car was new and most folks made fun of me.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CC'ed said:


> Dan
> My 10 CC has the aluminum control arms. I put the Unibrace on my 10 also, did not help the rear shelf creaking issue.
> 
> Have you also considered the Stern rear subframe reinforcement bar? I also put that on my 10.


 Hmmm....then I'm not too sure which cars exactly had the aluminum lower control arms. 
I know my '09 GTI, '10 GTI, & '11 CC had the steel ones though. 

Maybe since the B6 Passat had the aluminum ones and the Passat was still going in '10....they kept them on the '09 & '10 CC still (which was based off the B6) 


As for the creaking....never had the "shelf creaking issue." 
It was my doors making a SLIGHT creaking noise _(at the hinge/latch)_


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Thinking of adding the UB to my 2013. Wondering if it is worth the money. I don't have any creaks yet, but I know they will come. Is there much of a noticeable performance benefit. I'm not going to spend much money on this car except with things like better tires and maybe wheels or things I can sell for something when I get rid of it.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Ohhh man - this sucks! No more aerodynamic golf ball dimples!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

YellowRubi said:


> Thinking of adding the UB to my 2013. Wondering if it is worth the money. I don't have any creaks yet, but I know they will come. Is there much of a noticeable performance benefit. I'm not going to spend much money on this car except with things like better tires and maybe wheels or things I can sell for something when I get rid of it.


Well this is another mod that you can sell when you get rid of the car

As for performance....seems stiffer _(that's what she said)....._no creaking & I've had my coilovers on now for a good 2 months.

On my '11, I developed some creaking after being lowered. Nothing so far on this car


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

My 2008 BMW 528I has these as well. They eliminate a good deal of road noise...at least that's what BMW says.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

My '08 Passat also has the felt-like liner. And it's true that crap just doesn't seem to stick to it, kind of counterintuitive.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gtaylor0 said:


> My '08 Passat also has the felt-like liner. And it's true that crap just doesn't seem to stick to it, kind of counterintuitive.


my 08 Passat doesnt

it has the hard plastic


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

gtaylor0 said:


> My '08 Passat also has the felt-like liner. And it's true that crap just doesn't seem to stick to it, kind of counterintuitive.


Except paint. My wife ran over a paint can that fell off a maintenance truck and splattered white paint all over the underside of our 528I. Luckily our insurance covered the repairs because it cost a lot of money to replace all those fabric pieces. You can't clean them.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

There are lots of areas where they have cut cost with the 2013 besides the underbody covers


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

1VR62NV said:


> There are lots of areas where they have cut cost with the 2013 besides the underbody covers


Actually, I think the point is being made that the felt covers instead of plastic are actually not a cost cutting move. Other areas sure, but that's an upgrade on the 2013, not a downgrade.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

The overall cost to build the 2013 has come down 
Felt exterior panel covers doesn't seem like an upgrade to me


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

1VR62NV said:


> The overall cost to build the 2013 has come down
> Felt exterior panel covers doesn't seem like an upgrade to me


They aren't felt and they reduce cabin noise. Upgrade from standard plastic. BMW uses these on their high-end cars.


----------

